# Device wishlist



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

What's your device wish list? And why

My current list
1) Galaxy Nexus really want one since I'm helping develop a lot of sourcery rom for it and I don't even have the device lol
2) Transformer prime really want get a tablet been wanting one a while would be useful for school and it's quad core  
3) Some quad core phone like that lg device that's rumored all over the place just cause four cores in my phone sounds sexy ha

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## cordell507 (Jan 21, 2012)

i have your first two, LOVE both of them. the development for the nexus is nothing short of amazing and once the prime's bootloader is unlocked it will be too, around july I may sell my nexus and get whatever quad core phone is the best then as long as it's not too expensive and if i even want to sell my nexus.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Galaxy Note which for Verizon is rumored to be the Samsung Journey...maybe it will release by Sept. when I'm due to upgrade... wishful thinking lol

Verizon is great at passing up amazing devices

"the grave will supply plenty of time for silence"


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> Galaxy Note which for Verizon is rumored to be the Samsung Journey...maybe it will release by Sept. when I'm due to upgrade... wishful thinking lol
> 
> Verizon is great at passing up amazing devices
> 
> "the grave will supply plenty of time for silence"


Yea I feel ya I jumped ship my last upgrade and got an evo 3d over on sprint and I've been nothing but happy with it so far

Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

gflam said:


> Yea I feel ya I jumped ship my last upgrade and got an evo 3d over on sprint and I've been nothing but happy with it so far
> 
> Sent from my evo 3d at 1.8ghz


Sprint does get some nice phones. Sometimes, I wish my company wouldn't offer such a great deal with Verizon. I just can't pass up $30/month for unlimited minutes, data, and text. If they offered the same with Sprint, I'd be on that carrier in no time.


----------

